# Anyone make their own toy trains



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Does any on make their own toy trains? Like the wooden Thomas the Tank Engine trains? Was thinking about make some for my nephew.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

I have made some train sets but not just like Thomas almost the same but more like 2 x 4 stock trains,, it's been some years ago but I still have my router bits to make the tracks in a box some where in the shop.


They are fun to make and the kids get a Big kick out of them..I didn't paint them up you know kids they like to eat them up like candy.. 

http://www.thomas-tank-engine.com/


Train Track Router Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bt_bull.html#train_track_bit_anchor

=======





RuggerJoe said:


> Does any on make their own toy trains? Like the wooden Thomas the Tank Engine trains? Was thinking about make some for my nephew.


----------

